# Subtank v1 replacement glass



## audiophile011 (6/9/15)

Hey guys. 

Desperately looking for a replacement glass cylinder for the original (the big one, not the mini) subtank. 

Missing my fat little subby dearly. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (6/9/15)

Vapour Mountain has them. Last 1 I got was R50.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/9/15)

Is that for the Subtank Plus 7ml?


----------



## Ashley A (6/9/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Is that for the Subtank Plus 7ml?


Nope! They're for the standard Subtank.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/9/15)

We have replacement glass coming in for all three sizes but not the V1. If you don't come right with another vendor let us know and we can try to locate one from our supplier before our latest round of stock ships from China later this coming week


----------

